# Free Coffee! (Kinda, maybe?...Almost?)



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

SO! ... I'm opening the first sack of a new coffee this afternoon to do first test roasts after sampling.

These roasts are normally 2.5kg batches to get a Roast curve programmed out before moving up to bigger batches, they're cupped, tasted, adjusted etc, but here's the kicker....I normally end up with around 1-2 KG left over from the process of getting the roast profiles dialed in.

I wanted to have some fun with it rather than just drinking it at the roastery or what not...

I'll generate a code/product on our website where you can either just pay for postage, or add it to an order you're already placing, and I'll throw in a 250g Bag for no charge.

I'll give post out all the orders at the same time (Around a week after today for degassing and in house tasting etc) and before the Coffee goes live on our website.

The fun part is (probably not actually that fun but who knows?) the bag will have nothing on it other than a roast date, Ill open another post on here for submitions in approx 2 weeks time...First customer to guess the Origin will get a 1kg bag of the final production roast completely free. *(First and only guess per entry)*

Dont want to enter? Thats completely cool too...Enjoy your free 250g bag and enjoy the rest of your day!

Theres only going to be around 2-3KG available so it will be limited entries I'm afraid, anyone interested?


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

You know I'm in Jake! but only if you think it will work as a filter. Otherwise, I'm not your man.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Im game!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice offer thank you, I'm in if you'll have me. Currently enjoying your First Light Blend, it's very nice (he says in a shameless attempt to curry favour and gain some kind of advantage).


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Sounds good Jake 👍


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm in too please!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes please!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

And me.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll give it a go too please. Due to order soon anyway.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Definitely interested here! Good beans are a bit expensive for me.


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Your gonna be a busy man! I'm in 😀


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Would definitely love to join if there is still space, and was planning ordering some of your coffee soon so this would be a good opportunity/excuse to get some!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Also interested here 😀


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

If i'm not too late then yes please :classic_cool:


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

The samples are live, you can either just pay for carriage or add one of these to an order!

Limited numbers available so first come first serve!

https://www.crownandcanvas.co.uk/product-page/cfuk-mystery-250g-bag


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Crownandcanvas said:


> SO! ... I'm opening the first sack of a new coffee this afternoon to do first test roasts after sampling.
> 
> These roasts are normally 2.5kg batches to get a Roast curve programmed out before moving up to bigger batches, they're cupped, tasted, adjusted etc, but here's the kicker....I normally end up with around 1-2 KG left over from the process of getting the roast profiles dialed in.
> 
> ...


 All ordered, thanks 😎


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice one - ordered. I look forward to seeing what we'll get! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Ordered! Very curious to see if I can have any clue of which origin it is, this will be my first 'mystery' coffee ever.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Just ordered the two blends to pad the surprise bag (making a choice is always the hardest part for me, lol). Looking forward to it, thank you. 🙂


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

I ordered cant wait!


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

I can put things in my cart, but not get to the checkout. It's like a nightmare.

Tried both Chrome and IE


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> I can put things in my cart, but not get to the checkout. It's like a nightmare.
> 
> Tried both Chrome and IE


 No issues on chrome at all here mate (on laptop).


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Rapid said:


> No issues on chrome at all here mate (on laptop).


 Weird, did you sign up first? I usually don't if I can avoid it, so haven't tried that yet


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks for that Jake, I've ordered. I've been keen to try the new Guat so this is the perfect opportunity.

I elected not to use the forum discount code on that as your offer of this mystery bean is generous enough!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> Weird, did you sign up first? I usually don't if I can avoid it, so haven't tried that yet


 No didn't sign up fella.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Rapid said:


> No didn't sign up fella.


 Hmmm, I'll try later. See if the internet forgives me for whatever I've done this time. I was going to try some of the house espresso blend. I've a hankering for a dark roast after about 2.5 straight kilos of light stuff.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Gah, now it's out of stock! Ah well, next time!

Back to plan A, a 2kg mixed bad from Coffee Compass to check out their variety.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> Gah, now it's out of stock!


 I wonder if that's the reason you couldn't get to the checkout....?


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Rapid said:


> I wonder if that's the reason you couldn't get to the checkout....?


 In retrospect, yeah, that makes sense. Although I tried it without the freebee as well, but the system must have locked temporarily while updating.


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

I actually didn't really expect this to sell out at all, nevermind quite so quickly. - Thankyou to everyone who ordered the mystery bags! All orders for these should be posted out Monday for you so you should all expect to recieve around the same time - I'll give it a week and then go ahead and set up the Poll for what origin everyone thinks this coffee is!

@earthflattener - I'm sorry to hear you had some issues with checkout, it may have been a lockout as multiple people had it in the cart at the time the last unit was sold so it may have temporarily locked all checkouts to prevent anyone being able order something we couldn't fulfill!

No doubt we will do something like this again in the coming months so I'll be sure to let you know ahead of time!


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Crownandcanvas said:


> I actually didn't really expect this to sell out at all, nevermind quite so quickly. - Thankyou to everyone who ordered the mystery bags! All orders for these should be posted out Monday for you so you should all expect to recieve around the same time - I'll give it a week and then go ahead and set up the Poll for what origin everyone thinks this coffee is!
> 
> @earthflattener - I'm sorry to hear you had some issues with checkout, it may have been a lockout as multiple people had it in the cart at the time the last unit was sold so it may have temporarily locked all checkouts to prevent anyone being able order something we couldn't fulfill!
> 
> No doubt we will do something like this again in the coming months so I'll be sure to let you know ahead of time!


 No problems. Glad you got a lot of interest and hopefully picked up a bit of business en route!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Gutted, i missed out as well...my bad i suppose as i didn't click the "watch-post" and i wasn't aware that you'd gone live until waaaay later on this evening; by that time it was "this product can't be found" 😭


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

I guess Brazilian. I didn't cheat.....honest 😂😂


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

Rapid said:


> I guess Brazilian. I didn't cheat.....honest 😂😂


 Hahaha! Someone checks their emails!

But no... its not that coffee, that would ruin the game! 😂


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Crownandcanvas said:


> Hahaha! Someone checks their emails!
> 
> But no... its not that coffee, that would ruin the game! 😂


 Thought you slipped up for a second there mate lol.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

OK, so 3 days post roast, hardly ideal but I couldn't resist delving in as a v60. It was very lively as to be expected. Jake! What a beauty! Seriously delicious coffee. This really blew me away. This will definitely be something I buy again when it's readily available.

Low acidity, very chocolatey, a hint of spice perhaps? I think this might be your first forage into Asia? India, Indonesia, Myanmar. Neither of those would surprise me. I suppose in the interests of fairness I should pick one......I'll go with the odds and plummet for* India*, although I'm very torn between between the 3. Probably way off lol. Be interesting to see what everyone else thinks and also compare with your tasting notes.

Big thanks for offering this up as a freebie. Anything would have been a bonus but to get such a superb coffee is fantastic. Also - i don't know if you sent me too much of the other coffee I ordered by accident (probably not knowing you....) but thanks against for such a great service. I do hope anyone reading this that hasn't ordered from you before gives you a try 👍👍


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Rapid said:


> Seriously delicious coffee. This really blew me away. This will definitely be something I buy again when it's readily available.


 Oooh, sounds very promising, looking forward to getting mine.

@Crownandcanvas - any tips for handling this? How long would you recommend resting it? Would it be good for espresso? A recipe idea maybe? (sorry if this info is on the bag, didn't get mine yet).


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Was hoping that it would have arrived by today, hopefully tomorrow morning will be the lucky day! Really looking forward to it and thanks again for organising this.
Please do recommend whether it is most suitable for filter or espresso.


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

@Rapid Ahhh you're an absolute gent, glad to see you're enjoying it already! It will be actually super interesting to see how your tasting compares from 3 days to 7-10 etc...See how the coffee develops! I've made note of your choice of India and will post out what it is most likely middle to end of next week once everyones recieved theirs and had a change to taste and guess!

@Doram To be 100% honest with you..we're all in this together! So what was send out to everyone is the first roast on our production roaster, a sort of baseline for our roast profile - So I've cupped results to see how things tasted the day after roast... but I'll be tasting as V60 / Espresso / Aeropress etc for the first time most likely the same time as everyone else, I Normally start around 5 days post roast onwards...just to note the results! My suggestion would be to go wild with it and see what results you get, when im dialing in a new coffee/roast for the first time I go for a standard 18:36g brew and aim for 30 Seconds, then I start to play around depending on how it tastes, looked, adjusting ratios and grind settings just to see how the coffee reacts under different circumstances, sometimes for better, sometimes for worse. Its quite interesting honestly to play around with it for the first time on a new coffee... and then try to tie it back to what happened in the Roast and how we can improve on future batches and get the best out of it.

I hope that helps! Look forward to seeing your results!

@Arabidopsis I hope it turns up today! Everything was posted out Monday I think so they should all arrive roughly the same time depending on how local post offices are coping!


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mine turned up this morning and just made an espresso, definitely tasting strong chocolate notes, very little acidity - in agreement with @Rapid, it tastes like an Asian bean. It reminds me of some Sumatran beans I've previously had, so I'll plump for Indonesia  Thanks for posting @Crownandcanvasit's been fun guessing - look forward to the reveal!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Mudlark13 said:


> Mine turned up this morning and just made an espresso, definitely tasting strong chocolate notes, very little acidity - in agreement with @Rapid, it tastes like an Asian bean. It reminds me of some Sumatran beans I've previously had, so I'll plump for Indonesia  Thanks for posting @Crownandcanvasit's been fun guessing - look forward to the reveal!


 If it does turn out to be Indonesia I'll probably be a very sore loser 😂 - 50/50 I think. I'll honestly be surprised it it's not one of the two. Only other outside chance I could see is Brazil with all the chocolate in there.


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

I wonder if the postman here decided to brew it up himself! No sign of life yet, which is unusual... now I am resorting to tea to not go into caffeine withdrawal.
On the upside, the coffees will be ready to go for some delicious chocolatey espresso!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Mine turned up yesterday @Crownandcanvas, thanks alot for the offer.

I've given it a go as espresso and v60. I'm getting high body, low acidity creamy goodness. Really tasty! A little reminiscent of the Daterra from last months LSOL so I'll plump for Brazilian with my guess.

There is a hint of spice too so I see why there's some inkling that it's of Asian origin!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Had mine for the first time as espresso - now I'm not too good at determining flavours but I think there's a small fruit element in there, chocolate & black tea.

If I had to pick them I'd go for a Central American, with Mexico being top.

Probably way off ha ha


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Today I ran into the neighbour, she told me she found a package the other day about 30m from our place down some staircases which was completely soaked by the rain and ripped open. She saw it had our address on it so dropped it in.... already the second time this happened. Was home all day, not sure what I ever did wrong to the postman...

Anyway.... ripped open the bag and set up a small coffee tasting with some leftover coffees (Kenyan and Indian). I get red fruits, dark chocolate and something I cannot put my finger on, a slightly funky vanilla-ish background and thick body. Looking at what is in season (south America, central africa and PNG).... I am putting my money that it is a South American coffee. Maybe Peruvian? I believe perhaps natural processed.(Not even sure they do that in Peru?). So I put my money on Peru!


----------



## shazza (Sep 19, 2020)

Chocolate, Cherry, Vanilla and perhaps Nutmeg.

I'm guessing El Salvador.


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Cranberry and vanilla high notes and a chocolate base.

Honduras/El Salvador perhaps?

As the poster above has guessed El Salvador I will guess Honduras.


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

Some really interesting guesses so far! This Coffee will go live Friday so I'll be announcing what it is on here then...Give the others who ordered chance to guess this week!

I'm glad to see so far that its being enjoyed!

I can't say im not in a little shock @Arabidopsis...What did you do to upset your postman so much?! 😅 Im glad it turned up but sorry to hear of the state!


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Nothing landed here, yet. Can I ask - was it sent with RM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

I also am coffee less


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

@ronan08 & @ohms Sorry to hear they haven't arrived yet!

They we're shipped via Royal Mail - If you can PM me your order numbers I can find out any tracking info I have on these to see if it sheds any light on the situation!


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Crownandcanvas said:


> @ronan08 & @ohms Sorry to hear they haven't arrived yet!
> 
> They we're shipped via Royal Mail - If you can PM me your order numbers I can find out any tracking info I have on these to see if it sheds any light on the situation!


PM'd you buddy. That's the second coffee package gone astray recently, beginning to think I have a coffee thief. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

ohms said:


> PM'd you buddy. That's the second coffee package gone astray recently, beginning to think I have a coffee thief.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Any chance you got the same postman?


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

Got the order number @ohms thanks! - I'll dig into it this morning and see what I can find, Royal Mails tracking isnt always helpful but ill do my best!


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Been drinking these beans for a few days in the Kalita wave now. Behaves quite different than on the cupping table. To me it tasted a bit like one of my favorite childhood pastries: 'a mokka crème au beurre pastry with toasted almond'. This tastes like the liquid version. It got a lot sweeter(caramel) and this toasty almond taste crept up together with a buttery 'mokka' taste. Delicious! Very confused what it is now.... excited to find out.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Tasted mine a couple of times and thought I got some dates, fig maybe, a hint of chocolate cake with slight bitterness, low acidity and medium body. However, when I tried it as espresso I got much more acidity (probably didn't get the recipe right yet). I saw somewhere that Indonesia can have date notes, but as this guess is already taken I will say Costa Rica (have no idea really, but I like a good game as the next bloke.


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

Im finding it fascinating everyones different experiences - This coffee will be going live today or perhaps tomorrow (Depending how much I get finalised today! ) - Ill be sure to let you all know in due course what you've actually been drinking!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Doram said:


> I saw somewhere that Indonesia can have date notes,


 I do actually think it's Indonesian. I was 50/50 between that an India after my first few cups. They are obviously very similar in taste profiles anyway but now that I've got through more of it, I'd be favouring Indonesia. I stick by being surprised if it's not one of the two!


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Rapid said:


> I do actually think it's Indonesian. I was 50/50 between that an India after my first few cups. They are obviously very similar in taste profiles anyway but now that I've got through more of it, I'd be favouring Indonesia. I stick by being surprised if it's not one of the two!


 To be honest, I will be so chuffed with myself if it is Indonesia even though it means I don't win, because this is where the date notes led me to. I have no pretence to to be able to identify tasting notes, let alone origin, so it would be absolutely awesome for me if this is what it turns out to be, lol. (and of course fantastic from you as well, being so confident and narrowing it down to just two options).


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Doram said:


> (and of course fantastic from you as well, being so confident and narrowing it down to just two options).


 This is the part where I look a complete fool when it turns out to be Ethiopian 😂

In fairness pretty much nailed 2 out of 3 LSOL's in recent months.....just setting myself up for a bigger fall lol.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Rapid said:


> This is the part where I look a complete fool when it turns out to be Ethiopian 😂


 The bigger the risk, the bigger the potential glory (or ridicule, lol). I will admire you if you got it right, but not laugh if you didn't, if that helps, 🙂.


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

Well, the time has come to reveal what you've all been drinking, and I'm surprised to say (and maybe a little sad?) that *NO ONE *guessed it!

You've all been drinking, a *Washed Colombian *- *Isaias Cuetocue *

A coffee grown in an area of land that sits high on a Colombian plateau called the 'Macizo Colombiano'. This area is perfect for growing specialty coffee as altitudes reach over 2000 MASL. This farm belongs to Isaias Cutocue whose family for generations have been growing coffee there.

They have 4ha planted with coffee typica, caturra, colombia and tabi. Amongst the trees they have numerous native trees and fruit trees planted within the coffee to provide shade but also food for his family.

Once the coffee is picked, it is fermented over night in tanks and then washed and cleaned before then being dried for 7-10 days in a drying tent.

From our cupping we got Lime Zest/apple like acidity, which wasn't hugely prominent, but a large amount of Brown Sugar, Hazelnut and Chocolate.

I'm a little sad that no one guessed it right and won a 1kg bag of coffee, but I had great fun seeing what you all came up with and found your tasting descriptors fascinating and actually really helpful when adjusting for flavour and taste, and hopefully it was fun for those involved!

The full story of this coffee can be found here! - https://www.crownandcanvas.co.uk/product-page/colombia-isaias-cuetocue

Thankyou all to those that took part, Im looking forward to doing this again in the future...and who knows, maybe next time it will be 2kg to make up for it!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Crownandcanvas said:


> From our cupping we got Lime Zest/apple like acidity,


 Lime Zest acidity?! Are you sure we were drinking the same stuff buddy? lol. I got virtually zero acidity in all of my cups. I guess it just goes to show there is a large amount of subjectivity in taste.

I'm really shocked at that. I was expecting it to be deemed an espresso coffee, as much as I really liked in V60. All that chocolate makes it feel like a darker profile.

Anywho, thanks once again for the offering. I've really enjoyed it. It won't be the last time I have it! Yum.

@Doramit's ok to laugh 😂


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Rapid said:


> @Doramit's ok to laugh 😂


 Haha then. So close! 😉

I had no idea where it came from tbh, so just picked randomly from a few coffee countries that came to mind (funny that one of those was Colombia, such a shame, though I would have felt very uncomfortable to have won it like that, so a bit relived I picked something else).

@Crownandcanvas - First let me thank you again for letting me participate in this, I enjoyed very much the opportunity to try something I had no idea about, that I would probably not buy as it's for filter which I don't usually drink, and that is clearly of of high quality. Having no info, I first tried cupping, then a few tries as espresso, and today as pour over as well (cupping and pour over are quite new to me). It might be due to my poor skills, but it was like every brew method I was drinking a different coffee. I think apple did cross my mind at some point, but I dismissed it for some reason.
Making espresso with it I was less happy with the result, because the sourness was much stronger - I didn't like it straight, so made a latte and it was too weak to my liking, like the coffee couldn't cut through and got lost. Could well be that I didn't make it properly (still have some left, so happy to get tips for using as espresso, if you think it's good for that). Don't know if any of this makes sense or is useful, but that was my experience anyway. Cheers. 🙏


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Alright, I was determined to find out what's going on with such different acidity levels. I decided to purposely send through a V60 much quicker than I would usually. The lower extraction often lends to more sourness and higher acidity. I did manage to get Jake's tasting notes by doing this. Brewing 500ml in V60 I got:

2m 55 secs - Jake's tasting notes. Got the apple acidity and much more nutty than chocolate. Harsher aftertaste.

3m 20-30 secs (my usual) - *Much* lower acidity (almost none) with heavy chocolate notes and generally smoother mouth feel with more pleasant aftertaste.

Both were nice cups. More variance in flavour in the quicker cup but overall I preferred the slower one. It just felt more balanced to me. Subjective obviously.

This probably highlights why some people dislike V60's. A relatively small variance in method can lead to a big difference in flavour.


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

When I was cupping this coffee, I got a lot more acidity (although more red fruit like) than I did using my kalita wave in which the nutty (I got toasted almond, hazelnut might fit the bill as well) caramel/brown sugar taste really shines. Everyone has a different reference taste panel. It is interesting to see how preconception might influence what you taste.
I wonder how biased we were knowing the first person posted 'low acidity, probably indian or indonesian'. A lot of people did seem to agree on the chocolate and red fruits.

Thanks again @Crownandcanvas for organizing this, really enjoying the coffee as a filter while I am currently drinking your Brazilian, which I believe is now out of stock, as espresso and it is utterly delicious as well!


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

I definitely tasted the tartness that I think the lime/green apple is describing (that I had down as cranberries), the chocolate came through. I also tasted a creaminess that was probably the hazelnut note (I had it down as vanilla).

I had a lot of fun trying to guess so thank you @Crownandcanvas for putting this together!


----------



## shazza (Sep 19, 2020)

Thank you so much @Crownandcanvas for a really enjoyable challenge.

I'm happy enough to have guessed the correct continent.


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

Ahh its great to see some of the reactions - @Rapid & @Doram I'm definitely considering changing the tags too Espresso & Filter, I just need to dedicate a little more time to dialing in a specific recipe and trialing it for taste, Hopefully next week I'll get chance. - Im glad you managed to get some more Acidity out of it, the tasting notes I got were from a 2nd batch I roasted and cupped which is the profile we're looking to stick too, which was an overall slightly quicker roast, not much change in terms of Roast colour, but the time it takes to get there is a little quicker.

Funny story regarding taste profiles, I was recently drinking some of our Guatemalan coffee as a V60, and all the way through I was hunting for that red berry flavour I knew was there...Couldn't find it for the life of me,and was racking my brain about how Id brewed it that morning...and on my last sip I actually choked, coughed and then it was all I could taste! Red Berry fruit, like clearing my throat had triggered something in my head or what where I could taste it. It completely baffled me and hasnt happened since Hahha.

@Arabidopsis I'm glad you're enjoying that and the Brazil! - We have a new Brazilian Coffee in too now which I'm really enjoying as Espresso, I believe @jaffro just stocked up on some so he's the man to speak too for thoughts if he likes it!

To everyone else that took part, thankyou! - It's been great fun, and I'm looking forward to doing it again next time we add a new or change a coffee on our listing. Great fun!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Crownandcanvas said:


> @Arabidopsis I'm glad you're enjoying that and the Brazil! - We have a new Brazilian Coffee in too now which I'm really enjoying as Espresso, I believe @jaffro just stocked up on some so he's the man to speak too for thoughts if he likes it!


 It's resting away, but will absolutely let you know my thoughts! Assuming my usual 7-10 days resting for espresso will do the trick, but shout if you've found different.

I'll probably cup some of my newer beans tomorrow or early next week, so I'll include the Brazil alongside my filter beans even if it's generally better for espresso. See how it fares 😊


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Got mine today smells amazing


----------

